
Alex Payne — Settling Down Without Settling - fogus
http://al3x.net/2010/10/07/house.html
======
petercooper
_we locked in a 4.5% fixed interest rate on a 30-year mortgage_

Here in the UK, I'd seriously give up one of my gonads for a deal like that.
There are almost no fixed deals over 10 years and the only 30 year one I heard
of requires 30% down and is about 6%. Instead, we're trudging on with 2 year
fixes combined with prayer the interest rates don't skyrocket ;-)

~~~
fliph
Business idea: Have people in the US proxy 4.5% mortgages to UK residents at
4.75%.

~~~
jakewalker
You'd have to pay too much to hedge the currency risk, no doubt.

